# Blu-ray burners club



## twilyth (Jul 28, 2009)

Now that BD burners are under $200 and the price of disks is falling, I figured this would be a good place to share info on burning and show off your hardware.

I just got this bad boy - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827136155 and a couple spindles of BD-R's.  I thought I was getting a good deal on the discs at $5 each but then the egg comes out with this promotion for $4 a disc - http://us.lrd.yahoo.com/_ylt=Ark5HK...2f%20DVD%20Media-_-VERBATIM-_-N82E16817130047.  C'est la morte.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jul 28, 2009)

Cool. Keep us posted.


----------



## Ammugonevil (Jul 28, 2009)

Yeah well ive had these 5 b'ray disks that ive had for a while now... now.... ive got 4.... havent had the use of b'rays theres nothing really that large that ive had to transfer....

Still a clubs a club... lets party BYOB!


----------



## twilyth (Sep 7, 2009)

Well, after stroking my new drive more than is really healthy, I figured that maybe I should use it for something.  Since I do my backups on Mozy, which I recently had to reinstall (long story), I was thinking that maybe it wasn't the smartest purchase I've ever made.  But then I came across a library of video tutorials on a variety of subjects.  All of the courses came to a few hundred gig and I was, once again, running out of space.  Since they're the sort of thing you watch once and then keep to refer to later, and since they don't require installation, I figured I would burn them.

The disks I have are only 4x so they take quite a while to burn and verify but so far it's working out quite nicely.

I may do the same thing with some of my anime stuff.  And since with MP4 you can compress a 4.7gig dvd down to something under 2gig, that may even be an option for some of the stuff I rip from Netflix.

One might say, well, why not just dump all on Mozy.  First, a few hundred gig would take weeks to upload.  But besides that, Mozy deletes what you delete so while I like it for backups, it definitely not for off-line storage.


----------



## Mark_Hardware (Sep 7, 2009)

<<has bd burner. LG ggw h20l


----------



## VulkanBros (Sep 7, 2009)

Have a LaCie d2 external (USB + FireWire)......but honestly....time is running out for Blu-ray....harddisk based for movies and backup are way faster.....I hate waiting


----------



## twilyth (Sep 8, 2009)

Mark_Hardware said:


> <<has bd burner. LG ggw h20l


I have an LG too - not sure of the model, but it is very pretty.  It has that slick black bezel with gradient lines that are flat black then glossy black.  Very cool looking.



VulkanBros said:


> Have a LaCie d2 external (USB + FireWire)......but honestly....time is running out for Blu-ray....harddisk based for movies and backup are way faster.....I hate waiting


True, but I still think there is a place for off-line backup although right now with the cost of BD blank media, it's not the most cost effective solution.

I also broke down and got another 1.5T drive.  I think that will bring me up to at least 10T total.  I need to find a support group for digital hoarders - like that show on A&E (not accident and emergency, Arts and Entertainment network in US).  I haven't watched it though, only heard about it.  I'm afraid it will hit too close to home.


----------

